# After market exhaust



## Maciek (Jun 23, 2003)

This question is for those of you, who have modded their exhaust, either y-pipe, catback or muffler alone. How much did it cost you for what you have done (including install) and what kind of performance and sound gains did you notice. I appreciate your inputs. I am sure this topic has been touched upon before, but I wanted to see what options are out there and what are your opinions about them. Please don't forget to include the price of your mod.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I ordered the HKS Sport Exhaust from www.horsepowerfreaks.com and after shipping it came out to about $475. The only hard part about the install was getting the stock system off. The HKS was a perfect bolt-on. It sounds saweeet! Seriously, I've never heard an exhaust sound better than this one. My friend has the Greddy SP on his Integra and I think mine sounds better than his(and his sounds freakin nice). As far as performance, I only really noticed any big gain with low-end(1500-2500rpm) power but there was a nice jump in the 4500rpm area.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well by the sounds of it.. your not goin to do it yourself, if you can do it urself you can save some good money... www.mossyperformance.com has the stromung for 3 or 400 and it will bolt right up... hks and greddy should also make some systems, not positive for the maxima.. if you know what you are doing, you can always do a custom set up for a lot cheap and drop on a magnaflow muffler to make it sound nice


----------



## Maciek (Jun 23, 2003)

*exhaust*

Fugiot, I love the deep but not too loud sound, sorta like flowmaster on a healthy mustang. I don't want it too loud at all times (it would probably get annoying) and I can't stand the high pitch rattlers that some ricers put on. I guess the perfect one for me would be nice and quiet at easy driving, but when you drop the hammer...WROOOM! Does that sorta describe your sound? 

Psulemon, I was hoping you reply to this one. I see your threads quite a bit and I can appreciate your knowledge. By doing a custom setup, do you mean forming the pipes yourself and purchasing only the necesseties like the y-pipe, muffler and cat (I can do without the cat, since we don't have emissions inspections here)?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: exhaust*



Maciek said:


> *Fugiot, I love the deep but not too loud sound, sorta like flowmaster on a healthy mustang. I don't want it too loud at all times (it would probably get annoying) and I can't stand the high pitch rattlers that some ricers put on. I guess the perfect one for me would be nice and quiet at easy driving, but when you drop the hammer...WROOOM! Does that sorta describe your sound?
> 
> Psulemon, I was hoping you reply to this one. I see your threads quite a bit and I can appreciate your knowledge. By doing a custom setup, do you mean forming the pipes yourself and purchasing only the necesseties like the y-pipe, muffler and cat (I can do without the cat, since we don't have emissions inspections here)? *


check out www.maxima.org


----------



## dfalcon02 (Apr 9, 2003)

i got the muffler alone. one of those universal mufflers off of ebay for about $50. had it welded on. doesn't help much performance wise, but has a nice deep tone to it. looks great too.


----------

